# idaho bear



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

*Idaho bear...change that Idaho bears!*

I know everyone dreams of elk, but bears can be lots of fun. This was out of a discounted unit that you can get two tags for.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! You'll have to shoot me a PM and let me know where you hunted. Seems with 11 points in Utah I can't draw a tag.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had 12 and still didn't draw. I also took a trip to Idaho and killed a bear. Mad at myself for waiting so long just to hunt a bear here at home.


taxidermist said:


> Nice! You'll have to shoot me a PM and let me know where you hunted. Seems with 11 points in Utah I can't draw a tag.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I have hunted 1,3,4,4a, and 10 for bears. This one was unit 4. It gets spendy because we bait. It is a total time/money investment but lots of fun with close to guaranteed action as you can get with a big game hunt if you put your time in. 1 and 10 probably would be my first choice just for number of bears.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Got #2, pics coming when I get them downloaded.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Another old female. Teeth were worn to the gums.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

which unit do you hunt? ive been dreaming of hunting unit 1 for years. might finally do it next year


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

just read which unit. just saw the pics and got excited and replied before reading


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

can you predator call in unit 1? I know you can use electric calls in 10.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

You can call in 1, but Fish and Game would like you to be at the end of the call and not a lifeless box in case it's a grizzly. Go figure. Like all the panhandle it is very thick in most areas which makes calling tough. Lots of bears in 1 though, and a decent amount of Grizzlies hence the no bait and hounds.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

so no electronic calls in 1? dang, I just got a new electronic call with 300 yd range for the remote. did you have any luck on unit 1? still trying to pin down a unit for next spring


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I haven't, but friends have. Lots of bears, but lots of really thick stuff like most of the panhandle.


----------

